# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مبروك للريال مدريد

## adel mhmoud

أحلى ريال مدريد في العالم 
بتستاهل أن تفوز 
لأنو خمسة أهداف مقابل لا شيْ كتير
بهني كل عم يشجع ريال في الدروي الإسباني

----------

